

Mistakes Made When Designing Logos - coglethorpe
http://www.logocritiques.com/resources/10_mistakes_logo_designers_can_make_when_designing_logos/

======
Raphael
The paper myth is starting to get old. It may help those who grew up using
paper, but there is no reason it should be there. If you really need something
more tactile (which is arguable), pick up a digital tablet.

~~~
jcl
I can guarantee you that these guys already have digital tablets, and yet they
still prefer starting with paper.

Paper still has the advantage in several areas, not the least of which is that
people more readily accept a sketch on paper as a preliminary draft while they
expect something on the computer to be polished.

------
SBev
Concerning applications of the logo: always consider readability when
stitched, blown up and obviously on the web.

------
bitwize
Was hoping that OGC would get a mention in there... oh well...

